# Color around Thumbs in Grid View



## pdxrjt (Feb 8, 2017)

Maybe it is me and my memory is just bad, but I seem to remember the color around an unselected thumb while in Grid View was white or pale gray.  Currently, it seems to be a much darker gray.  Several times I have hit shortcuts inadvertently and spent a fair amount of time looking for how to revert to older settings.  This time I cannot find out how to do it, if indeed it is possible.  If I am wrong, oh well, guess age is catching up to me.  Is there a way to lighten the colors around a thumb in grid view? (I hope)  TIA


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 8, 2017)

No, it's not white or pale grey. The selected image is pale grey, non-selected images are darker. Also note that images in a stack are darker still.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 9, 2017)

I thought I might add this from my notes-  (Edit: apologies- capitals are not shouting, just copied from notes)


(THE FOUR SHADES OF GREY)

1.       *MID-GREY* :   UN-SELECTED IMAGE BORDERS ARE *MID-GREY.*

2.       *VERY LIGHT GREY: *  THE FIRST IMAGE SELECTED IS THE “PRIMARY” OR “MOST SELECTED” IMAGE WITH A *VERY LIGHT GREY* BORDER.

3.       *LIGHT GREY* :   ANY FURTHER IMAGES SELECTED BY HOLDING [CTRL/COMMAND] OR [SHIFT] KEYS, BECOME THE “SECONDARY” SELECTED FILES WITH A *LIGHT GREY* BORDER.

4.       *DARK GREY:   * IMAGES WITH A VIRTUAL COPY, OR IMAGES MARKED FOR "GROUP INTO A STACK",  ALL SHOW AS *DARK GREY* IN LIBRARY GRID MODE.


WHEN MULTIPLE FILES ARE SELECTED-
*CLICKING ON THE IMAGE AREA IN A THUMBNAIL UPGRADES THIS IMAGE TO THE “PRIMARY” SELECTED IMAGE. (aka. “MASTER” IMAGE)AND  THE “SECONDARY” SELECTIONS  (aka “CHILD” SELECTIONS)  REMAIN SELECTED.
*CLICKING ON AN IMAGE THUMBNAIL GREY BORDER- DESELECTS ALL OTHER IMAGES.
[CTRL+A] WILL SELECT  ALL IMAGES.
[CTRL+D] WILL DESELECT ‘ANY SELECTED’ IMAGE (NONE ARE SELECTED).


----------



## pdxrjt (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks much for the rapid and helpful replies.  I began using the blue "border" on a number of images during my last big photo shoot and suddenly everything looked darker.  As I said, I have often hit shortcut keys and changed settings in the past.  Good to know I haven't done that.  Opted to increase the saturation of the borders a bit so they now stand out well.  Appreciate the help.


----------



## Hoggy (Feb 9, 2017)

I think when you refer to the blue border, you're referring to the label colors.  And it sounds like you
found out about the view-options/tint grid cells by %..

You know - I've never decided what to set those at..  I think Adobe set the default at 20% so as not to mess with your color vision, but I'm not sure how much it actually _does_.  However at the default 20, it's very hard to tell what the colors are - and nearly impossible to tell apart yellow from green.  Even at 50% it's hard to tell apart the green from the yellow.  So either Adobe has a strange sense of what the color yellow is, or my partial color-blindness (I've heard that most men have a bit) is affecting that - or maybe a bit of both.

Is anyone actually able to easily tell apart the green from yellow, especially at low % settings?

And further, does anyone know how much the colors there might really affect one's color vision?


----------



## Paul B (Feb 9, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Is anyone actually able to easily tell apart the green from yellow, especially at low % settings?
> 
> And further, does anyone know how much the colors there might really affect one's color vision?


Well I did have trouble with some traffic lights after a heavy editing session once 

Seriously, I'd forgotten about that tint value. I went and looked and mine is set to 30%. I can tell the difference at 20% reasonably easily, but it's more obvious for 'scanning' the grid when at 30%. At 10% it's not very distinct at all, even with the brightness ramped up.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 9, 2017)

I-See-Light said:


> 2.       *VERY LIGHT GREY: *  THE FIRST IMAGE SELECTED IS THE “PRIMARY” OR “MOST SELECTED” IMAGE WITH A *VERY LIGHT GREY* BORDER.



I-S-L,

Sorry if I'm nit-picking, but I just want to clarify that the "very light grey" only comes into effect when you have multiple images selected, when it does indeed become the colour of the "most selected" image. However, unless there are multiple images selected, the single selected image only has the "light grey" border, which will then change to "very light grey" only when/if additional images are selected.

So my "order" would be:

1. Mid grey = unselected
2. Light grey = selected
3. Very light grey = "most selected" of a multiple image selection, with all the other selected images having "light grey"
3. Dark-grey = stacked (I don't explicitly include VCs here, as they only have the "dark grey" border because they are stacked by default when the VC is created, however unstack them and the VC then has the normal "mid grey" border).


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 9, 2017)

[QUOTE="Jim Wilde, I-S-L,
Sorry if I'm nit-picking, .[/QUOTE]

Nit-picking graciously accepted- thanks Jim. Thanks for the clarification.
Notes now modified- they were written several Lr versions ago when I was a newbie.
Have learned a lot from the forum since then.


----------



## pdxrjt (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification.  Perhaps I never paid attention until I started using the blue color label and had a bit of trouble seeing it.  I agree that yellow/green can be confusing especially when some shots are selected and others are not.


----------

